# Budget HDMI HT: Sony HTSS380 or Onkyo HTX-22HDX or Other or Custom?



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

I know that some would probably cry at the notion of a ~250 HT system, but that is the amount I can spend at this moment, and I have a projector without sound.

I used to have a Sony HT-SS2300 which I had it connected to a HTPC and an XBOX 360 through HDMI.

The SS2300 would in turn connect to a video projector, also through HDMI, working not only as a HT, but as a A/V swith, which is very convenient.

Now I need to replicate the same setup:
* Custom made HTPC wiht HDMI output.
* XBOX 360 with HDMI output.
* Optoma GT700 projector.

So far, I have only been able to find the Onkyo HTX-22HDX Ultra-Compact HD Home Theater System, which is 2.1 upgradeable to 5.1, and the Sony HTSS380 which is 5.1. *Both have 3 passthrough HDMI ports.*

So my question is, which of the two should I get? The Sony HTSS380 or the Onkyo HTX-22HDX (with the option to make it 5.1 later)? Is there a better HTIB for about $250? Is there a better option for a custom made system? (only speakers/amplifier, as I do not need DVD/BluRay, and it can be 2.1 upgradeable to 5.1 later).

Thanks!

EDIT: If is really worth it, I can even try to extend to $300, but really pushing it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Given the choice, I would take the Sony. That Onkyo system didn't look too impressive.


----------



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for replying.

Before your response, I was actually more into the Onkyo, even if coming from a Sony, but my biggest concern about the Onky, is that it feels underpowered somehow.

Now I'm more toward the Sony, but there are some bad reviews on it on amazon.

Choosing with little money is never easy.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you were looking for a 2.1 system to upgrade down the road for $300, I'd go with:

Speakersioneer, http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Pioneer...air)/1148218.p?id=1218224799780&skuId=1148218
Subwoofer: Dayton Sub120, http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635
Amp: T-amp, http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-380

If you can find them, these are also great speakers for the money: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insigni...air)/7705307.p?skuId=7705307&id=1138085354138

My Preferred Upgrade path:
Add an HDMI capable receiver like the Onkyo 609.
Add more capable Fronts (i.e. Infinity, Paradigm, PSB, SVS) and move Pioneers to surround speakers.
Add a center channel that matches your fronts, a 3rd identical speaker is ideal if it works for your setup.
Upgrade your sub as needed.


----------



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks. Maybe I wasn't clear, but I want to start with HDMI now.

I really like the Onkyo, but i do not know about the "power" of it.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The closest you would get to a decent custom solution for $300 with HDMI would be:

AVR: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...D-Ready-Home-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html ($165 shipped)

Sub:http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10906&cs_id=1090602&p_id=8249&seq=1&format=2
Speakers:http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10904&cs_id=1090407&p_id=8250&seq=1&format=2
($135 shipped)

Mic Cables: Monoprice
($15)

I haven't heard the monoprice speakers, but this option should still sound better and give you much more flexibility in upgrading than either of the two systems you listed. However, you will lose the blu-ray playback functionality of the sony system. You should be able to add a blu-ray drive to your HTPC for about $40.


----------



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I tried to get the receiver, which I like, but I have problems with my international cc, as not all the places would accept it. Amazon, for example, does, but they have it for 170.

Then, I looked for subwoofers:
Sony SA-W2500 $74
Sherwood SWH-672 $77
Yamaha YST-SW216BL $96

And speakers:
Dayton B652 $40
Sony SS-B1000 $43

If you ask me, I would choose, but purely by hunch:

Onkyo: $170
W2500: $74
B1000: $43
TOTAL $287.

What do you think? And by the way, considering I used to have a Sony HT-SS2300, for which I was more than ok (i'm more of a visual guy on movies, I do not need to have a 7.1 HT), do you think this setup would be much better for me?

Cause honestly, the only problem I had with the HTX-22HDX is that I think it might be a little underpowered for a 20x20 feet room.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I second eugovector's opinion on receiver and sub. Check this review on the Dayton B652 speakers

http://m.cnet.com/Article.rbml?nid=20005175&cid=null&bcid=&bid=-47

$30 a pair at parts express, get 3 pr for 6.1 sound


----------



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

Good comment about the speakers.

Do you think the generic monoprice sub would be better than either the, Sony SA-W2500, Sherwood SWH-672 or Yamaha YST-SW216BL?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The monoprice sub was just released, so a comparison would be difficult. However, on specs alone, the monoprice is a 12" driver which should giver you better frequency response than a 10 or 8", assuming the driver isn't junk and the box is tuned accordingly.

Your best bet would be to wait if you aren't the chance-taking type. If you are, there aren't many products that monoprice customers have been unhappy with considering the cost, and they have a good return policy.


----------



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome. Let us know how it turns out.


----------

